# Idea for a story



## eversleep (Oct 14, 2011)

Are non-furry stories allowed here? If not I could always make some changes by making the characters anthros, but then I feel it may not be taken as seriously...

Anyhow, I want some feedback. I want to write a biography-type thing about my aunt's (dad's sister) life story. She's had some tragic things happen to her and I feel it would make for a very emotional/interesting story. Here's some things that have happened to her:

[spoilers]~Her and her 6 siblings had a very controlling and mentally-warped mother. She converted the family to Catholocism early on because the local Catholic church was giving out food to needy families, and she wanted to get free food (before this, her husband was Jewish). Despite this, she kept insisting on having more kids, which eventually led to 7. She would hide the food they did get so her kids couldn't eat it. She yelled at them for no reason, or just because she felt like it. She did other strange things too, but this gets into more detail about all the sibling's later lives and such. To this day, none of them are on speaking terms with their mother. 
~Because of problems with their mother, she moved out at like 14. Although not as unheard of back then, that's still extremely early to do such a thing. Had to drop out of school to make a living.
~Eventually though she did get her GED and go back to college and met her husband. Unfortunately, he died in a car crash while she was pregnant with their second child.
~Time passed and she met another man who she thought loved her, but in reality just wanted her for her money. She had a son with him too. Once her money ran out, he dumped her for a guy. Apparently he also used this guy for the same reason though. The son my aunt had with this guy seems to respect his father more than he respects her, despite the father's sleazy activities.
~She'd had cancer twice, I believe breast cancer and liver cancer, in which her kids were pretty much alone because at the time they had no parents. My dad acted as a father to them during this period.
~Also I plan to include her kid's struggled with certain issues as well, and their fights with her. And I'll include some background stories of the other family members and stuff.[/spoilers]

Besides all that, I just think she's a great person. She deserves a good story written about her. I plan to make it in third-person, and have it take place in the present day at my dad's second wedding, which happened like 2 or 3 weeks ago, with everything being told in flashbacks. Some of the story will be dramaticized a bit and details made-up and added, so it won't be 100% percent accurate of course, just the major events and stuff will. Any ideas or tips or anything would be appreciated.


----------



## Zyn (Oct 14, 2011)

First thread I come to when I log on and it's yours, HELLO 

First of all, it's quiet incredible hearing the sorts of emotional hell some people go through. Have you asked her about writing the story, as I imagine there may be some details she feels are very personal and would rather not be publicised, unless you plan to use psudo-names of course, just a thought.

The main piece of advice I can give, which should be a much easier task in this situation, is to have the entire plot from start to end, summarised before you even begin to write the first chapter. As this is based off a factual scenario, it's less a case of inventing the entire story, more a case of creating the structure and chapter arcs so the story can be told well.

The second tip I have, is to go and find books of a similar style and genre to what you plan on writing, and read them all. It's all about learning from example and the best examples we can get as writers is to read professional published material.

As for proofing, I'll be happy to look over anything for you and give more detailed feedback. So long as you can cope with constructive criticism (some people get offended easily when you point out errors, but we all make mistakes, I found that my writing improved tenfold when I had other authors tell me what I was doing wrong ^^)


----------



## eversleep (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah, she's been through a lot and some of it's not even mentioned in my post. I plan to use fake names for all the characters, so I imagine it wouldn't be a problem if I kept everyone's real identities anonymous.
Whether or not I ever get to writing this story is debatable. I never do anything I say I will. =\ But I'll keep your tips in mind in case I do. Hopefully I will. Thanks. =)


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 15, 2011)

If you do write a story about someone else's life, you'll want to get permission from that person if you decide to try publishing it.  It's not always the case, but there have been instances where authors have gotten sued for including an unambiguous representation of a real person in their novel without asking said person's permission to use their likeness (even if the name's been changed).  And anyway, it's just polite to ask first.
Other than that, though, I'd say go for it.  At the very least, it'll be a nice written record of your aunt's life.  Even if it's not published officially, you'll still have it, and you can share it with future generations.


----------



## Eversleep Again (Aug 18, 2015)

I dont need anyones permission.  Fuckoff french fox


----------

